# Battery Calibration - Direct from the Android Team



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hopefully this isn't a repost: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT



> Today's myth debunking:
> 
> "The battery indicator in the status/notification bar is a reflection of the batterystats.bin file in the data/system/ directory."
> 
> ...


----------

